
Hard Problems – The Road to the World's Toughest Math Contest (2006) [video] - jimsojim
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvroykxedDw
======
heinrichf
Here is the website of the movie for background information
[http://www.hardproblemsmovie.com/](http://www.hardproblemsmovie.com/).

------
xyz09
Funny how most guys in that video are in the bay area currently (stanford phd,
or bay area tech company)

~~~
heinrichf
What I find most interesting is to see where math PhDs from top universities
and IMO medalists end up 10 years later.

The blog post [http://andrewgelman.com/2015/03/17/1980-math-olympiad-
progra...](http://andrewgelman.com/2015/03/17/1980-math-olympiad-program-now/)
does that for the 1980 american IMO team (among which Noam Elkies): academia,
finance, software engineering...

